# 2016 Honda Odyssey vs 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

My sales agent kinda pushes me to get the dodge instead of the Honda. The payments are similar and the for dodge is between 45k kilometres to 65k and the Honda's is 80k to 130k kilometres.

I prefer a Honda but he says the newer car has more value left which I understood but it's a dodge. :/ should I push towards the Honda? 

Any advice?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

My gut says the Honda. The Dodge will likely be more temperamental and the Caravan hasn't been properly updated in years. The '19 is almost the same as the '08, lol.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

imsam said:


> My sales agent kinda pushes me to get the dodge instead of the Honda. The payments are similar and the for dodge is between 45k kilometres to 65k and the Honda's is 80k to 130k kilometres.
> 
> I prefer a Honda but he says the newer car has more value left which I understood but it's a dodge. :/ should I push towards the Honda?
> 
> Any advice?


I used to have a odyssey from 2000-2012. I loved that car. Never a problem.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I used to have a odyssey from 2000-2012. I loved that car. Never a problem.


Did you have to fix your auto sliding door(s)?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

imsam said:


> Did you have to fix your auto sliding door(s)?


Like I said never any issues .


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Like I said never any issues .


Sorry. I missed it. Half asleep lol.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

2014+ Honda Odyssey's are good. Don't get <2014 unless you get the touring (down to 2011). Those one's have a relatively unreliable 5-speed automatic transmission. But the 2014+ (or 2011+ if the touring trim) has a newer 6-speed which good.

Even with the 6 speed, I recommend a fluid drain/refill every 15,000 - 20,000 miles. You can use Valvoline Maxlife. It's cheap and works great.

That same 6 speed is used in the TL I own and I have 260K miles on it and it still runs great. And the Honda V6's are a similar design and last forever.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

imsam said:


> Sorry. I missed it. Half asleep lol.


The only thing o did was change the tires and oil. Too bad in 2012 transmission went kaput and it was not worth it to fix it . They still gave me 7000$ for it when I bought a small Mercedes sedan . Then in 2016 I got the Mercedes suv. I sold the sedan to one of my niece when she needed a car at 17.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The only thing o did was change the tires and oil. Too bad in 2012 transmission went kaput and it was not worth it to fix it .


To me that sounds that you indeed had a problem with it. A pretty major at that, actually. But maybe I just don't understand the meaning of "Never had issues with it". &#129335;‍♂


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> To me that sounds that you indeed had a problem with it. A pretty major at that, actually. But maybe I just don't understand the meaning of "Never had issues with it". &#129335;‍♂


 The car had over 150.000 miles and was 12 years old. I did not feel to spend money in a new transmission. Other than that the van was amazing to drive. I do miss it .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I had 2 Honda Odysseys and a Chrysler Town and Country van. Honda Odyssey hands down. I used my 2009 Odyssey for Uber XL with 220k miles on it and it still was in great shape. Unfortunately in 2018 it got rear ended by a beer truck while Ubering!


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I had 2 Honda Odysseys and a Chrysler Town and Country van. Honda Odyssey hands down. I used my 2009 Odyssey for Uber XL with 220k miles on it and it still was in great shape. Unfortunately in 2018 it got rear ended by a beer truck while Ubering!


Did you have issues with using the power door too often due to ubering?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

imsam said:


> Did you have issues with using the power door too often due to ubering?


We have a 2017 GrandCaravan GT. It's ok. Great for road trips. Ubering..... mmeeuuuhhh (shrug) .... had a warped cylinder that needed replacing and took 2 months for Chrysler to get the damn part. When asking service "Takes 2 months on a back ordered part, is it THAT big of an issue with these vans it's in such short supply?" ..... which they gave us a song and dance answer of course. All seats fully folding into the floor is very nice and one reason we went this route. Plus full leather. 2nd row heated seats. More room inside than most full sized SUVs. Another reason we got for road/family trips. Luggage rack up top the cross bars store into the side roof bars nicely and easy to deploy. Price was very good. That said, the sales guy saying it has "more value", well, that will poof very fast on a Dodge. It's not going to keep it's value.

Entertainment unit sucks. Maybe the 2019 have an updated one? We rented a Jeep Wrangler last weekend and the new entertainment unit was a HUGE improvement from the crap ass system Chrysler/Dodge has used for the last probably forever. Something we will be replacing.

The passenger door sometimes won't auto close all the way, so we might have to get that looked at. Should still be under warranty.

My wife loves the auto doors for Ubering. I hate them. People don't have patience to wait 5 seconds for them to open/close and always jack them up. Completely personal preference here. Oh, also have to put the van into Park before you can auto the doors. I also find this very annoying.

It's certainly a comfortable car, and like I said it's great for road tripping. Which living out west go anywhere you are in the car for hours.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Awww man. I thought this was gonna be a video of both vehicles crashing into each other to see which one got smashed up worse. Mega disappointing.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Retired auto mechanic . 
Buy the honda. Both of these vans have transmission problems .
The dodge trans will last 100 to 120k the honda you need to change the fluid every 40 k or the dirt build up and it wont shift .
the honda trans will last 150k . 
dodge everything will start breaking . Honda will keep going strong minor repairs up to 450k . Dodge 200 to 350.
Honda better resale value in my opinion . Dodge has a better ride.
Dodge rear auto door locks all break . Dodge head gaskets on some models . Water pumps . 
Dodge major suspension problems . Honda some but average suspension problems . 
For the looks i like the dodge . ride comfort dodge .
my reviews are based off non ride share vehicles .
A airport driver all freeway transmissions could last 300 k ? i dont know that


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Given that the price of used cars are plummeting right now, I would hold off, bargain hard and be prepared to walk away. I have a base 2009 Dodge right now with 115k on it and it's working for me but I think the Honda is the better, more reliable vehicle.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

imsam said:


> My sales agent kinda pushes me to get the dodge instead of the Honda. The payments are similar and the for dodge is between 45k kilometres to 65k and the Honda's is 80k to 130k kilometres.
> 
> I prefer a Honda but he says the newer car has more value left which I understood but it's a dodge. :/ should I push towards the Honda?
> 
> Any advice?


Your sales agent is stupid. To base your buy off of perceived value left in the vehicle in the first place. &#128548;

The Dodge Caravan is newer therefore probably worth similar to the Honda now but depreciate much more rapidly than the Honda.

However that isn't your main problem. The reason why the Caravan depreciate so rapidly should be your concern.

The Caravan is know to have mechanical problems as it ages. By 120,000 miles its already considered near fully depreciated and you can find them for $3k or under.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

imsam said:


> Did you have issues with using the power door too often due to ubering?


Not at all. The only issue I had was people pulling the handle while you are opening up the door automatically from the front thereby stopping then door!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

imsam said:


> My sales agent kinda pushes me to get the dodge instead of the Honda. The payments are similar and the for dodge is between 45k kilometres to 65k and the Honda's is 80k to 130k kilometres.
> 
> I prefer a Honda but he says the newer car has more value left which I understood but it's a dodge. :/ should I push towards the Honda?
> 
> Any advice?


Get the Honda.
Or a Toyota !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The car had over 150.000 miles and was 12 years old. I did not feel to spend money in a new transmission. Other than that the van was amazing to drive. I do miss it .


Yup, all our vehicles are great and don't have issues. Until they do. :biggrin: Also, 12 years and 150K miles is still not an excuse for a transmission to go out. In some they do, though, but still shouldn't be something one should have to expect.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I needed up getting the Grand Caravan GT. The lenders didn't approve the Odyssey, citing less value.


----------

